# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Mottolini Bikepark, Livigno

## Beatles-Jumper

Weil im forum hier mal die frage aufkam ("Gibts in Livingno einen Bikepark?
Ist die DH WM-Strecke vom Vorjahr permanent?
Wie ist der Zustand der Strecke im Augenblick?"

hier in dem video shreddet hans rey den park zusammen mit einem local. sieht echt spassig aus.

wer war schon mal da und kann was davon erzählen  :Smile: 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=YiuBBfIXXeE

----------


## Sethimus

bikepark: ja
wc strecke: nein

oberer teil (oberhalb der baumgrenze) ist wie en saulanger bx, mit en paar netten spruengen und 2 grossen tables (3-4m hoch), sehr viele schoene anlieger wo man sich richtig geil reinlegen kann. unterer teil wird dann zum single trail durch den wald mit en paar north shore elementen und nem wallride. ansonsten gibts noch 2 andere strecken aber das sind mehr so single trails. das obere stueck gibts am anfang auch noch als variante, diese sah im sommer aber kaum benutzt/unfertig aus. dann gibts noch ne 3er line mit tables in verschiedenen groessen zum dirten, die sahen allerdings auch noch ned sehr offiziell aus. alles in allem en berg der sehr viel potential haette, lift ist einigermassen schnell, preise gehn. negativ ist halt dass man nur sehr schwer hinkommt, livigno is halt am arsch der welt. entweder wie wir damals (zu frueh abgebogen aus bozen kommend, daher ueber 2x 2500m hohe paesse ueber bormio, oder von graubuende aus ueber ne mautpflichtige pass strasse (10eur/fahrt) hoch. positiv: alles zollfrei, liter super damals 95ct  :Smile:  parma schinken/kippen/parfuem usw alles saubillig. fuer en tag ok, aber mehrere tage eher ned. kann man aber mit scuol/bozen etc verbinden.

----------


## nicolais2000

ich war diesen Sommer für 2 Tage dort. Die Strecke ist so wie von Sethimus beschrieben.... für einen Tag ganz spassig, mehr aber nicht, weil die Strecke keinerlei " schwierigkeiten" hat. Zum einkaufen ist Livingo wirklich ok, allerdings sind die Übernachtungspreise ( ich war auf einem Campingplatz) arsch teuer...

----------


## Mtb-Flo

Schaut echt spassig aus die Strecke.

Und der Hans kann fahren!  :Smile:

----------


## Beatles-Jumper

mag singletrails am liebsten, idealerweise "epic" und flowig  :Big Grin:  auf die harten schwierigkeiten kann ich gut verzichten, meine herausforderung ist ein flüssiger fahrstil und meine passion ist natur geniessen.
 zB: video.google.de/videoplay?doc...ountainbike+tv 

ist livigno und die umliegende region sehr gut geeignet für diesen fahrstil?

----------


## Sethimus

da wir nur auf der rueckfahrt von bozen dort vorbeigeschaut ham und nur en halben tag hatten waren wir nur im park. singletrail technisch solls da aber ned schlecht sein, livigno soll gut in en trail netz investiert haben

----------


## darko

Die Worldcup Strecke wie sie in Drift III zu sehn ist gibts nicht mehr in voller Länge, vor allem im Unteren Verlauf wurde der Downhill komplett geändert. Der DH verbindet sich nun unten viel mehr mit der Red-Line, find das aber auch spannender als der ehemalige Schlussabschnitt auf der Skipiste. 

Mottolino Bikepark

Im Trailnetz gibts inzwischen über 500km, ham die letztes Jahr gesagt... und immer wieder kommen neue Trails hinzu. 

gruß

----------


## LeToyRider24

Gibts da in der Nähe nen Campingplatz, bzw. günstige Unterkünfte? Werden wahrscheinlich am Samstag dort vorbeischaun.

----------


## gebirgsradler

> mag singletrails am liebsten, idealerweise "epic" und flowig  auf die harten schwierigkeiten kann ich gut verzichten, meine herausforderung ist ein flüssiger fahrstil und meine passion ist natur geniessen.
> zB: video.google.de/videoplay?doc...ountainbike+tv 
> 
> ist livigno und die umliegende region sehr gut geeignet für diesen fahrstil?


 Für den Fahrstil ist Livigno das Paradies

Waren heuer eine Woche dort mit dem Vereinsnachwuchs:

Hier Bilder: www.gebirgsradverein.at/downh...&kat=Livigno08

Hier Bericht: 80.120.19.116/downhill/text.asp?ID1=120

Werden auf jeden Fall wieder hinfahren.

----------


## LeToyRider24

Das beantwortet jetzt aber irgendwie nicht die Frage nach dem Zeltplatz  :Wink:  ...

----------


## Sethimus

www.livigno.eu/deskline/deskl...p?redir=info39

google bedienen ist ja auch so kompliziert...  :Rolleyes:

----------


## LeToyRider24

> www.livigno.eu/deskline/deskl...p?redir=info39
> 
> google bedienen ist ja auch so kompliziert...


Klugscheisser  :Wink:  Sorry, aber ich hab da echt nur so nen Caravanplatz gefunden..

Mille Grazie!!

----------


## Rick

Ich war diesen Sommer drei Tage in Livigno. Fand´s echt geil! Die Strecken im Mottolino sind schon ganz geil, leider nur etwas schlecht beschildert. Laut Bikepark ist die WM Strecke original, nur etwas entschärft. Kann man aber auf jeden Fall auch fahren. Weiterhin gibt´s in Livigno noch den Carosello 3000. Ist wie der Name schon sagt auch ein 3000er mit einer Gondelbahn mit Biketransport. Von da gibt´s auch ne ganz nette Abfahrt und zum Freeriden eignet sich der Berg denke ich auch ganz gut (hatte leider nicht so die Zeit das rauszufinden). 
Zum Übernachten kann ich das Hotel Sporting empfehlen, ist zwar nicht mega-luxus, aber echt sauber und in Ordnung mit allem was man braucht. Die Nacht hat erträgliche 35 Euro gekostet. Das Hotel ist außerdem direkt an der Talstation des Carosello 3000. Man kann dann morgens prima auf den Carosello hochshutteln und von dort ca. 10 km bis zum Bikepark runterfahren  :Way To Go:  
Ich fand Livigno echt geil, werd nächstes Jahr wieder hinfahren!

Ahoi!
Rick

----------


## Atzi

hallo 
was gibts denn noch für dh strecken dort in der umgebung?

----------


## Toni, SB.com

Sers;

Also wir waren vor 14 Tagen dort.
Aus geplanten 4 sind dann 2 Tage geworden.
Der Ort: Nett, rustikal, super zum Shoppen, da Zollfreizone!
Tipp: mit leerem Tank hin kommen, der Sprudel kostet aktuell 93 CENT
Zu den Strecken:
Carusello3000 - naja, oben Schotterpiste, dann 500hm perfekter Singletrail und danach über 10km Schotter- und Asphaltstrassen rund um den Berg zurück....
Carusello-Karte gilt NICHT für Mottolino ! (obwohl gegenüber liegend)
Mottolino: Oben geile Anlieger, unten 3 verschiedene Pisten, Northshore ist leicht aber spaßig, die blaue ist ein speediger Singletrail, die schwarze ebenso, allerdings garniert mit 4 heftigen Stücken drin.
Die zusätzliche DH-Strecke ist extrem direkt und steil, ähnelt ein wenig der Planai.
Die beiden Freerides, die auf der Karte eingezeichnet sind, sind ganz feine Singletrails.......
Alles in Allem hat man nach zwei Tagen genug vom Park.
Traumhaft ist Livigno allerdings für Allmountain- & Endurobiker, denn es gibt unzählige Rides im gesamten Tal, die man sich allerdings alle pedalierend erarbeiten muss!
Einen Bericht darüber gibt es in Kürze bei uns auf der Seite.
Toni

----------


## ManUtd17

Hallo Leute,

war in letzter Zeit mal wer in Livigno und hat die Zeit ein kleines review zu schreiben. 
Leider wirds heuer nix mit unserem Trip nach Maribor deswegen suchen wir für die Woche vom 25.-30.08. eine passende Alternative dazu.
Wir haben uns überlegt mit dem Wohnmobil vorher ein paar Tage in Livigno zu verbringen um dann nach Lenzerhaide zu fahren.

Hat das von euch schon mal wer gemacht? Wär recht interessant obs da schon Erfahrungen diesbezüglich gibt.

Na gut, ab ins Bett und schon mal danke für den ein oder anderen wertvollen Tipp!

sg
M.

----------


## Otto

Hallo!
Wie ist der aktuelle Stand in Sachen Strecken usw. hat sich da was geändert - kann jemand von euch aktuell von 2011 berichten?

Bitte um Infos - Danke!

----------


## rush_dc

hab vor im august 2-3 tage nach livigno zu fahren und wollt fragen ob wer tipps für eine günstige unterkunft hat?!

----------


## rush_dc

so wies aussieht umstrukturierung in livgno, sind ja nicht mehr bei der gravity card dabei und auch nicht mehr "kona groove approved" bikepark sondern jetzt by Specialized.

mal gespannt ob sich streckentechnisch auch was tut, sind zwar eh scho geil da könnt ma aber noch einiges mehr rausholen.

----------


## kittyhawk

Wie sahs im letzten Jahr aus? *push*

----------


## rush_dc

Achtung: Der Tunnel Munt la schera ist momentan zu! 
 Das heißt entweder über Bormio fahren oder über St. Moritz /Lagalp.

----------


## tecxx

grad zurück von einem 4-tages-trip. nach wie vor meine #1 destination was bikeparks angeht. 

wetter war perfekt, ab und zu etwas zu windig (drop batterie...), pisten größtenteils sehr gut, vor allem die schwarzen strecken die nicht so viele leute fahren sind ein traum (zb panet oder wild sheep). die neuen features auf der roten jumpline taugen mir nicht, da zu deftig - hab in den 4 tagen auch keinen gesehen der die springt. der altbestand mit den mächtigen sprüngen im mittelbereich war jedenfalls wieder ein genuss. 

sic58 hat sich zu einer verdammt geilen strecke gemausert, vor allem das untere ende, mit den sprüngen und den zwei drops. den großen hab ich höhenmäßig fast unterschätzt - haarscharf nicht gecrasht  :Smile:  auf der map ist auch schon ein weiterer projekt-trail eingezeichnet, die planen wohl eine verlängerung von ganz oben weg.

... bis bald mal wieder!

----------


## **tunefish**

hey, ich war letzte woche 4 Tage und fahr dieses Wochenende nochmal hin. Es ist einfach n super anfängerpark, in den man kumpels mitnehmen kann, die es mal ausprobieren wollen. Auch die Verleihpreise von Bikes und Ausrüstung finde ich super günstig. 

Ich weiß nicht von welchen großen Sprüngen du sprichst, aber wir sind alle gesprungen :-P 

Es sind halt richtig schöne Oldschool Downhills, also keine Meterbreiten platten Pisten, alles schön im Wald.

----------


## tecxx

die hier auch?
sic58 kurve
www.mottolino.com/it/computed...1000-l1-n1.JPG


red line feature
www.mottolino.com/en/computed...h404-l2-c1.JPG


denn dann hätt ich gern nen tipp, wie man sich an sowas ranwagt ohne danach im krankenhaus zu landen  :Wink:

----------


## hannahhh

tunefish, was zahlt man ungefähr für eine komplette Ausrüstung? Ich habe einige Freunde, die diesen Sport gerne mal probieren möchten, aber meine Sachen passen ihnen leider alle nicht, da ich nicht gerade die größte bin. Nebenbei wäre ein Ausflug nach Italien sicherlich schön  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tideman

Wenn man über den Brenner dort hin fährt, dann lohnt sich ein Abstecher nach Bozen. Dort gibt es diverse geile Downhills.
Ritten, Kohlern, Jenesien. Aus dem Zentrum gehen die Gondeln ab. Das coole ist, hier ist meistens nix los, weil alle zum Lago di Garda hämmern...:-)

----------


## rush_dc

Livigno hat dieses Jahr wohl bis 2.oktober offen. 
Quelle: website

----------


## fromnai

bikepark: neinwc strecke: ja  :Big Grin:

----------


## tecxx

update 2017
vor kurzem waren wir wieder 3 tage in livigno. die main lines waren in ausgezeichnetem zustand, alles frisch geshaped. hier und da wurde gebaut und leicht verbessert, insgesamt ist aber alles "wie gehabt". 
auf der gegenüberliegenden talseite (carosello) dürfte sich auch einiges getan haben (https://www.carosello3000.com/en/the...ain/summer-map), haben wir dieses mal aber auslassen. man wird übrigens beim ticketkauf nun gefragt ob man ein kombiticket oder mottolino only ticket will. haben sie sich nun doch zusammengetan  :Wink: 
edit: als nachtrag zu meinem posting von 2016 weiter oben: der obere neue teil von sic58 ist schon seit letzten herbst fertig (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PeRikqPvUGQ). irgendein local dort hat was von "double black diamond" oder so gesagt, die strecke ist jedenfalls total krank. finds persönlich schade dass sie sich so stark vom unteren teil unterscheidet, denn ausser irrwitzig großen sprüngen ist nicht viel dabei. aber gut, man braucht ja challenges um sich weiterzuentwicklen.....  :Wink:

----------


## **tunefish**

ich war auch mal wieder in livigno... und ich muss sagen, die strecken waren in einem PERFEKTEM Zustand. nicht mal oben an den strecken wo alle fahren, waren bremswellen.

----------

